# PSP hack



## arvindrao15 (Oct 14, 2013)

hey guys.. my bro has got a new PSP.. just wanted to know if its possible to play the ISO files downloaded from the net.. I tried putting them in the memory card but it just doesnt show any games... will be very thankful if someone can help..


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 14, 2013)

you may give try to anywhere..


Spoiler



I don't think it is legal here.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 14, 2013)

It's against the forum rules


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 14, 2013)

yes that for sure


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 14, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> It's against the forum rules



But this is not piracy talk


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 14, 2013)

arvindrao15 said:


> just wanted to know if its possible to play the ISO files downloaded from the net..



This possibility depends on how well you can Google. Both online and offline


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes its possible. I used to do it 3 years back with my psp.
But seriously PSP is a piece of ****. theres hardly any good games on it. A normal android has better specs and games than PSP.
Buying PSP at this time is a big waste of money really.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 14, 2013)

u haz to put hax on it..first check if your "potato" is compatible with hax..(see the model no.)


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 14, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> But this is not piracy talk


sure it isn't


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 14, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> Yes its possible. I used to do it 3 years back with my psp.
> But seriously PSP is a piece of ****. *theres hardly any good games* on it. A normal android has better specs and games than PSP.
> Buying PSP at this time is a big waste of money really.



What did you just say? 
*looks at siggy* Ok,Can't talk sense into you


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 14, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> What did you just say?
> *looks at siggy* Ok,Can't talk sense into you



Dude have you even used PSP


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 14, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> Dude have you even used PSP



Yep.Owned around 18 games on it.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 14, 2013)

You got your answer 18 games.
Besides you can just use a PSP emulator on android anyway


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 14, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> *You got your answer 18 games.*
> Besides you can just use a PSP emulator on android anyway



I said i *owned* 18 games.You do understand English right?
PSP had loads of good games like
God of War : GoS & CoO
GTA : VCS & LCS
FF7 : Crysis Core
Resistance : Retribution
DBZ:Shin Budokai
LBP
Gran Turismo 
MHF2
And many more


Btw i understand that you are a mobile dev so your reaction is basically this


			
				RandomMobileDev said:
			
		

> Hurr Mobile games are the best!!!!
> PC & Console & Handheld gaming is extinct! Mobile games are the future! Mobile gaming is cheaper  herp derp blahblah blah
> Mobile games are so much better than Handhelds!!!


So basically its no use arguing with you

BTW your "Emulator" might be only working on High-End Mobiles and how the fk do you emulate the analog nub on a touchscreen?


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 14, 2013)

Other games are hardly even worth downloading.
You can add disgea, burnout , dantes inferno and some more games to list. Rest of games were pretty much crap.You yourself just played 18 games on it. When you get a system you expect atleast 50+ good games on it. ME being android developer doesnt has anything to do with my views.
A dual core is more than enough to run emulator and now a days every1 has high end bec its easily avaialable through micromax and other cheap mobile company.
What havent you see any analog stick button in any of the android games


----------



## snap (Oct 14, 2013)

commander link the mobile vs console thread


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 14, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> Other games are hardly even worth downloading.
> You can add disgea, burnout , dantes inferno and some more games to list. Rest of games were pretty much crap.You yourself just played 18 games on it. When you get a system you expect atleast *50+ good games on it*. ME being android developer doesnt has anything to do with my views.
> A dual core is more than enough to run emulator and now a days every1 has high end bec its easily avaialable through micromax and other cheap mobile company.
> What havent you see any analog stick button in any of the android games



and mobiles have that many good games 
You're so ignorant its no use talking sense to you 
I hope your definition of good games is not casual crap like Angry birds or temple run or something like that 



snap said:


> commander link the mobile vs console thread



You do it.I'm too lazy & sleepy to do it


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 14, 2013)

I used psp before a year and  mean I could not complete even a single game on it other than assassins creed. may be I don't like small screens but now days mobiles are powerful enough for portable casual gaming .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 15, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> Other games are hardly even worth downloading.
> You can add disgea, burnout , dantes inferno and some more games to list. Rest of games were pretty much crap.You yourself just played 18 games on it. When you get a system you expect atleast 50+ good games on it. ME being android developer doesnt has anything to do with my views.
> A dual core is more than enough to run emulator and now a days every1 has *high end* bec its easily avaialable through *micromax and other cheap mobile company*.
> What havent you see any analog stick button in any of the android games



Great, try running NOVA 3, NFSMW or GTA 3 on those <10k *"high end"* micromax phones without lags 

Most people who buy cr@p from micromax and alike, don't even know about things such as emulation and rooting.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 15, 2013)

I bought my psp slim 3006 back when psp games were not even in the market.
So I had to softmod it to get games and man were they great.
I still play on my psp.

little hint to op.....look for m33-6 and 6.20 psp for the rest use google.The mod methods now are much simpler and igher compatibility with homebrew applications.



sandeep410 said:


> Yes its possible. I used to do it 3 years back with my psp.
> But seriously PSP is a piece of ****. theres hardly any good games on it. A normal android has better specs and games than PSP.
> Buying PSP at this time is a big waste of money really.



these days you have better games on mobile, kind of. but touch can never replace the joy and precision of physical buttons.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 15, 2013)

Thread is getting  but the topic itself is  so... fk it 

And @sandeep410 I thought you prefer iOS to Android so don't forget to mention links to your iOS game as well in your siggy


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 15, 2013)

arvindrao15 said:


> hey guys.. my bro has got a new PSP.. just wanted to know if its possible to play the ISO files downloaded from the net.. I tried putting them in the memory card but it just doesnt show any games... will be very thankful if someone can help..



just check your PSP firmware version and google for its hack or jailbreak



CommanderShawnzer said:


> What did you just say?


Seriously u gonna blow his brains out


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 15, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> And @sandeep410 I thought you prefer iOS to Android so don't forget to mention links to your iOS game as well in your siggy



My IOS games gets good downloads. My android games doesnt thats why i mentioned in my Sig. besides most of ppl in here has android i guess.

I have tested lots of high end games on sisters micromax and it runs fine. Lot of ppl do know about emulator and stuff. my sis already sues nes emulators and she doesnt even know anything about mobiles and computers much.

PSP is good handheld device but there arent decent amount of games in it. I downloaded lots of game and played it most of them were just trash. there were few good games but it wasnt enough to justify to spend money in the device.
On top of that my analog stick broke and i aint even that rough user.


----------

